# Announcing the AMSOIL EA15K35 15,000 Mile Oil Filter for the Gen1 Cruze!



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Do you have any pics of one cut open or the pleated filter length?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jacque8080 said:


> Do you have any pics of one cut open or the pleated filter length?


No, these were literally just released on October 9. I just received mine today. You can find other cutouts of the same filter design elsewhere, as it's the same media AMSOIL uses in all of their EA oil filters. 

I'll get some comparison photos up here soon though.


----------



## JeepsLJ (Jul 8, 2018)

I was literally just looking for one because I need to change my WIX filter here soon. So this is great to hear that they finally came out with one that will last 15k miles... Hopefully they will make one to last to the 25k miles that their oil can do.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Okay so I have a Gen 2 cruze 2016. I believe oil filters that will fit are EA15K50 but those are rated for 15k miles. If I got an EAO17 filter, would I be able to go 25k on that one filter? I'm going by this sheet:
https://www.amsoil.com/graphs/eao/filterspecs.pdf


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

booyakashao said:


> Okay so I have a Gen 2 cruze 2016. I believe oil filters that will fit are EA15K50 but those are rated for 15k miles. If I got an EAO17 filter, would I be able to go 25k on that one filter? I'm going by this sheet:
> https://www.amsoil.com/graphs/eao/filterspecs.pdf


Yes. Glad you've done your research. Just verify fitment, as the EAO17 is 4.45" long and the EA15K50 is 3.4" long. 

Keep in mind, 25,000 miles is the normal service interval. If driving in severe service (lots of stop and go, frequent trips under 10 miles, spirited driving, etc), you would need to revert back to 15,000 mile intervals. 

If you do grab the EAO17, please let me know about fitment as I'll start recommending that instead. The extra oil capacity always helps.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

XtremeRevolution said:


> booyakashao said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so I have a Gen 2 cruze 2016. I believe oil filters that will fit are EA15K50 but those are rated for 15k miles. If I got an EAO17 filter, would I be able to go 25k on that one filter? I'm going by this sheet:
> ...


A 4.45" filter will fit no problem, I've been putting the 4.77" Wix XP WL10255XP on the SGE engines for a few months now.

Does the EA017 have the required 22psi+ bypass rating? It took most of the other oil filter outlets many months to come out with PF63E/PF64/UPF64R solutions with proper higher bypass, and they all resulted in a new part number filter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> A 4.45" filter will fit no problem, I've been putting the 4.77" Wix XP WL10255XP on the SGE engines for a few months now.
> 
> Does the EA017 have the required 22psi+ bypass rating? It took most of the other oil filter outlets many months to come out with PF63E/PF64/UPF64R solutions with proper higher bypass, and they all resulted in a new part number filter.


Not sure what the bypass rating is. Don't put too much weight on it though, as the filter media will flow better especially when loaded than cellulose media will. Bypass ratings are based on a lot of things. Bear in mind, your filter is in bypass 100% of the time, as your oil pressure will fluctuate from 40psi to 80psi, a range that is always higher than 22psi. Rhetorically speaking, I'd rather have a synthetic filter with a bypass rating of 16psi that flows 2x as well as a cellulose filter with a bypass rating of 22psi.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You've got the functionality of the bypass valve misunderstood. Just because you're oil pressure is 40psi+ doesn't mean you're opening a 22psi or 35psi(as the upf64r may be) bypass all the time

The bypass pressure rating is the amount of pressure drop across the filter media that has to happen before the bypass opens and allows UNFILTERED oil to flow through your engine and "bypass" being filtered. 
So a higher bypass rating will allow either a more restrictive, and better filtering media to be used, or will simply allow a filter soiled with particulate to keep having oil flow through(filter tend to filter better once soiled as long as they don't reach the point where the media degrades or ruptures)

If you where to put a very restrictive very small filter media in place to capture small particles, you'd have to push the oil very hard through it(have a high pressure required to push oil through filter) if your bypass is lower than the pressure required to get oil through the media, then the bypass opens and the filter does nothing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Forgot to add these. Here are a couple of comparison photos between the Wix and AMSOIL filters.

I also weighed them; the Wix filter weighs 40 grams, and the AMSOIL filter weighs 68 grams.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice - I can see the metal screening on the inside. Looks well made as usual for Amsoil. I wish they would make one for our 2007 mazda 3s.

Though I have been using the wix 57203XP which is a synthetic media and well made.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Out of stock for a while


----------

